# Vascra event reminder 9/22/2012



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*VASCRA* 
*Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association*​ 
[SIZE=+0]​​​​​ [SIZE=+0]*[SIZE=+0]Guys,*[/SIZE][/SIZE]​ *
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]It is that time of year for some fun and exciting racing vintage Aurora slot cars.[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]This will mark the the 10th season for VASCRA in the Ohio, Pennsylvania and West Virginia area as the best elite club!![/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *As one of the pioneers who started This club I am proud to be a VASCRA founding member who enjoys vintage t-jet racing. 
*​ *
*​ *I will and always be committed to this club. 
*​ *
*​ *We have the best fun by far hands down in the Tri- State area....
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]VASCRA Is going to have our opening t-jet race at my house on September 22nd 2012 in Weirton Wv.[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]This year we will have a portable Crash and burn Figure eight in the club..

Mark Kitto of Marks Model World In Canton Ohio is back on the schedule with his big custom track that he made!!!

Check out all the pictures of tracks!!!
[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ ​ *
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]A new track is on the horizon for me and it will be awesome for a crash and burn race also...[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE] *​ *[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]All is welcome to race with us. You can contact me at 304-914-3774 with any information about rules or about our tracks.
[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ *Race one at*​ September 22nd 2012
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062


*Doors open at 1:00pm*
Racing at 5:30pm

1. Stock t-jets with muscle car bodies
2. Super Stock
3. Surprise race with Vintage t-jets




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 2
October 6th 2012
Ron And Chris Sklenar
Fall Bonebreaker Twin 200's
1. Jalopy's old coupes
2. Fairgrounds
*3. Big Surprise race??????? Wait to you all see this???*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 3
October 20th 2012
Marks Model World
2701 Fulton Road
Canton Ohio 44718

1. Stock jets any Aurora made body only
2. Super Stock ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Race 4 
November 17th 2013
Jim Buffington
1. Stock T-jets With Muscle cars bodies
2. Super stock on road course
3. Indy class on the figure 8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 5
December15th 2012
Joe Murray
1. Fairgrounds Bodies with stock T-jets
2. Super Stock
3.????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 6
January 12 2013
Tom Delauder
1. Trans Am Stock T-Jets
2. Fairgrounds 50's and 60's 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 7
January 26th 2013
Jeff Albitz
1. Stock T-jet with ?????
2. Super Stock
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 8
February 9th 2013
VASCRA NATIONALS 
With NASCAR THEME IN STOCK T-JETS AND SUPER STOCK BODIES
1. NASCAR BODIES ON STOCK T-JETS
2. NASCAR BODIES ON SUPER STOCK CHASSIS--- LIFE LIKE, TYCO OR RESIN TYPE FROM 1990 TO PRESENT
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RACE 9
February 23 2013
John Egan
1. 50's fairgrounds bodies
2. Open Cock pit stock T-jets
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 10
March 9th 2013
Jeff Albitz
1. Stock T-jet with ?????
2. Super Stock
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 11
March 23 2013
Jim Buffington
1. Stock tjets (lemans bodies) on the road course
2. Superstock tjets on the road course
3. Stock a/fx magnatraction on the figure 8
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Race 12
April 6th 2013
1. Open
2. Open
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Race 13
April 20th 2013
BONEBREAKER TWIN 200'S
1. Hot Rods
2. ????????????
3 Best Appearing body in for each classes


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


RACE 14
Joe Murray
May 18th
1. Haulers
2. Super stock


*Thanks 
Joe Murray
VASCRA
*
 Owner/Club President/Race Director
304-914-3774

  Guys
Its that time of year again for the 4th annual Slot car show in Monroeville, Pa On November 10, 2012.

Reserve your table now.

At our last show allot of trading and selling was going on. A few dealers and collectors picked up some hard collectable items.

A competition pac was sold at the show along with some store awards. Plus a collector brought in his collection to sell and someone bought it.

Pittsburgh, Pa has allot of collectors in the area that spend like crazy.


4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
*Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each.
*Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209



[/SIZE]


----------

